

ShowHN:Introducing Feedbacker-lite: Free feedback widget for your website - dhirajbajaj
http://feedbacker.bakarbox.com/

======
dhirajbajaj
An old method of feedback but still an effective one. Please provide your
valuable feedback on this. Ideas for next version and so on..

